# I can't access the internet inside the jail on freenas



## alex_noxx (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi.

I am trying to configure a jail in freenas inside virtualbox. The problem I am having is that I cannot access the internet inside my jail. My jail is configured without NAT. Only with VNET without DHCP. My jail's network settings are:


```
root@reverse-proxy:~ # ifconfig
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=680003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,LINKSTATE,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        groups: lo
epair0b: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8<VLAN_MTU>
        ether 0a:00:27:b5:7c:2b
        hwaddr 02:4d:d5:00:05:0b
        inet 192.168.0.105 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
        inet 0.0.0.0 netmask 0xff000000 broadcast 255.255.255.255
        inet6 fe80::800:27ff:feb5:7c2b%epair0b prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        nd6 options=23<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet 10Gbase-T (10Gbase-T <full-duplex>)
        status: active
        groups: epair
```


My FreeNAS network configuration is:


```
root@freenas[~]# ifconfig
le0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        description: 192.168.0.103
        options=8<VLAN_MTU>
        ether 08:00:27:53:ea:5d
        hwaddr 08:00:27:53:ea:5d
        inet 192.168.0.103 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=680003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,LINKSTATE,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        groups: lo
bridge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 02:5a:f8:c5:85:00
        nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>
        groups: bridge
        id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 hellotime 2 fwddelay 15
        maxage 20 holdcnt 6 proto rstp maxaddr 2000 timeout 1200
        root id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 ifcost 0 port 0
        member: vnet0.1 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
                ifmaxaddr 0 port 4 priority 128 path cost 2000
        member: le0 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
                ifmaxaddr 0 port 1 priority 128 path cost 2000000
vnet0.1: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        description: associated with jail: r-proxy as nic: epair0b
        options=8<VLAN_MTU>
        ether 0a:00:27:b5:7c:2a
        hwaddr 02:35:d0:00:04:0a
        inet6 fe80::800:27ff:feb5:7c2a%vnet0.1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
        nd6 options=23<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet 10Gbase-T (10Gbase-T <full-duplex>)
        status: active
        groups: epair
```


Executing the netstat -nr command, I have the following table:


```
root@reverse-proxy:~ # netstat -nr
Routing tables

Internet:

Destination        Gateway        Flags     Netif Expire
0.0.0.0/8          link#2          U         epair0b
default            192.168.0.1     UGS       epair0
127.0.0.1          link#1          UH        lo0
192.168.0.0/24     link#2          U         epair0b
192.168.0.105      link#2          UHS       lo0


Internet6
Destination                      Gateway    Flags   Netif    Expire
::/96                            ::1        UGRS    lo0
::1                              link#1     UH      lo0
::ffff:0.0.0.0/96                ::1        UGRS    lo0
fe80::/10                        ::1        UGRS    lo0
fe80::%lo0/64                    link#1     U       lo0
fe80::1%lo0                      link#1     UHS     lo0
fe80::%epair0b/64                link#2     U       epair0b
fe80::800:27ff:feb5:7c2b%epair0b link#2     UHS     lo0
ff02::/16                        ::1        UGRS    lo0

root@reverse-proxy:~ #
```


In the virtualbox network configuration I have configured a bridge and the promiscuous mode> allow everything.

What could be the problem?.


Regards


----------



## SirDice (Jul 1, 2020)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

